# Back to Basics dog food



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone fed this to their dog. If so, what did you think?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm feeding Harleigh the Turkey right now (in the mornings anyways). All I can say is its the BEST she's ever done on a kibble and if for any reason I have to switch back to kibble again that is definitely the food I'll be giving her.


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

Better than Acana?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

cbull said:


> Better than Acana?


In my opinion it is not as good as Acana, as far as the quality of meats go, but it is still a good grain free food. They use a lot of organ meats which is nice.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

cbull said:


> Better than Acana?


Better than Acana for *MY* dog, but I can only speak about my experiences. Harleigh did fine on Acana, but she has done absolutely great on Back to Basics.

Julie - why you think Acana's quality of meats are better? Just curious


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've used their canned pork before but apparently they're not making it any more. My dogs did fine on it except picked out the whole green beans and spit them on the floor! It was the only grain free pork canned that I could find and I wanted to rotate their meat selection. I thought they were pretty good for their canned foods but REALLY expensive unless you got a sale.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've never seen Back to Basics dog food, but I am curious about it.

Looking at their web site, I like their statement: *"We believe if we can't add ingredients in an amount that's functional for your pet, they serve no purpose in our food"*. That's why there are no fruits or botanicals. 

As far as Back to Basics meats compared to Acana's meats: Acana says their fresh chicken is antibiotic and hormone free; while Back to Basics doesn't make that claim, they do say their meat comes from healthy animals raised for human consumption. Of course neither company makes any claim about their "meals".

For those who like to look at ratings, Dog Food Advisor gives both Back to Basics and Acana 5 stars.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> As far as Back to Basics meats compared to Acana's meats: Acana says their fresh chicken is antibiotic and hormone free; while Back to Basics doesn't make that claim, they do say their meat comes from healthy animals raised for human consumption. Of course neither company makes any claim about their "meals".


I appreciate that Champion uses some hormone and antibiotic free meats. Back to Basics is a great food and I'm sure there are dogs that do better on it than on Acana. No kibble is for every dog.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> I've never seen Back to Basics dog food, but I am curious about it.
> 
> Looking at their web site, I like their statement: *"We believe if we can't add ingredients in an amount that's functional for your pet, they serve no purpose in our food"*. That's why there are no fruits or botanicals.
> 
> ...


Despite my general disdain for foods of this type, this food was clearly designed by a nutritionist and not a marketing department. No marketing department would want to sell a food this expensive with by-products.

In answer to the issue about hormones, it is illegal in the USA to use growth hormones on any poultry and hogs. So the meats and meals in this food are hormone free. By the label, this is definitely a smart food.

The statement about useless ingredients is 100% true.

This food is made in an outstanding facility with AIB Certification.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've heard nothing but amazing things about it.


----------

